# Muzzeloader Hunting In ND



## Pintail03 (Mar 17, 2002)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if I could get some help on hunting Tewaukon national wildlife refuge in ND for deer with muzzeloader. I see that the proc. says some refuges will be open for bow and muzzeloader. Im not sure if that includes Tewaukon though. So because you can't hunt it with a rifle I have no experience with deer around there. I have been deer hunting for quite a few years and know rifle hunting pretty well. However this is my first year with muzzeloader. I am wondering if anyone else has prior experience hunting deer around there with bow or muzzeloader. What are some good areas to go to that hold some deer? What are the best ways to hunt them in late season with a muzzeloader? Thanks a lot. 
Pintail


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Not sure about the refuge, give them a call and ask. The best way to muzzleload hunt, especially if it is cold, nasty with lots of snow is to find the food source they are using. The worse it gets, the more concentrated the deer will get as they are looking for a continually diminishing food supply. You can do this any time, but the food gets really crucial for them when it gets nasty out. When you find this, pick a stand sight and sit, it is that simple. I approach muzzleloading like I do bowhunting and it works for me. You can use the food tactic when it is nice like it is now, but the deer are more spread out and harder to determine where they will eat and travel for sure.


----------



## Pintail03 (Mar 17, 2002)

Thanks for the tip muzzy,
I have some skills in bowhunting also, which I have been doing for about 6 years now. Hopefully those can carry over. The food source makes perfect sense, especiallywhen they start getting bunched up. I have a few guys that might come with me on muzz opener and help walk slough grass and crp while they carry their shotguns for pheasants. I know however if a nice deer gets up it should be in range for only one shot, so it would definatly have to hit the mark.

:sniper:


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I try to avoid walking for deer with a muzzleloader. It is hard to be guaranteed of a solid hit on a running deer. If you make a marginal hit with your muzzleloader you don't have a fast second shot to follow up with. Too easy to lose deer this way. I try and only take high percentage shots such as broadside 50 yards and in, but that is just my style of hunting. I also will crawl up in a treestand and have had many shots inside of 20 yards which is nice.


----------

